# Can a fox really kill a healthy adult turkey?



## GeauxLSU

I've seen a couple of post allude to this and I just can't imagine it.   I guess it can happen but regularly?  
Yotes, of course, but a fox???  

Has anyone ever actually seen a fox successfully attack an adult turkey?


----------



## TJay

I would imagine it would be a heck of a tussle.


----------



## Brent

Yes I have. Been about 10 years ago at a co-workers house. We were watching a flock of turkeys down in his field and we saw A red fox stalk and nab a full grown hen like there was nothing to it. And something else to remember, grey foxes can climb a tree like a cat. I would imagine grabbing a turkey off the roost in the dark would be just as easy as snatching a chicken off the roost.


----------



## short stop

Ive never seen it but Im sure  they  kill  birds . Ive seen so many piles of feathers  over the years  were somethin nabbed  a bird . No doubt a predators eating dinner    mostly hen feathers everytime.I ve seen some big foxes before  that  wouldnt have any problems draggin one down .


----------



## elfiii

I had one come in on me yesterday. He was definitely looking for a turkey sandwich. He never saw me until his environment got real loud. He was coming to my calls and had his nose to the ground the whole time. I've never seen one attack a turkey, but that red fox yesterday was definitely big enough to get the job done.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Brent said:
			
		

> Yes I have. Been about 10 years ago at a co-workers house. We were watching a flock of turkeys down in his field and we saw A red fox stalk and nab a full grown hen like there was nothing to it. And something else to remember, grey foxes can climb a tree like a cat. I would imagine grabbing a turkey off the roost in the dark would be just as easy as snatching a chicken off the roost.




Most people don`t know that a grey fox can climb, but it`s a fact. I did witness a bobcat ignoring a gobbler that it could see to pursue a hen (me) that it couldn`t. Happened just last week.


sorry, a little off topic.


----------



## the HEED!

Id imagine a fox pounces and goes for the neck, thatd be all she wrote once he got hold of its neck


----------



## GeauxLSU

Hooty Hoot said:
			
		

> Most people don`t know that a grey fox can climb, but it`s a fact. I did witness a bobcat ignoring a gobbler that it could see to pursue a hen (me) that it couldn`t. Happened just last week.
> 
> 
> sorry, a little off topic.


Probably learned not to mess with spurs....

A fox looks big granted, especially with their winter coats, but the average turkey I bet rivals them in weight.  Just wouldn't have thunk it.  Learn something new everyday....


----------

